
Looking for an open source project which needs some documentation - strokeroxy
Hi everyone, I&#x27;m finishing up a certification as a technical writer and need to create a piece of technical documentation as a requirement. I am looking for an open source project which still needs some documentation to explain installation &#x2F; features &#x2F; new features &#x2F; updates to users. Specifically, I am interested in creating online html help.
======
Philomath
I am working on an opensource project that parses news websites and blogs to
create ebooks. The idea is anyone can create a parser for a new website so
that others can download ebooks from that source.

The project isn't finished but we do need some help with documentation so that
people will know how to create parsers.

If you are interested, I can explain more and reach you out personally.

~~~
strokeroxy
Thanks for your reply. I'd like to find out more about your project. Could you
give me a link to the project page?

~~~
Philomath
[https://github.com/eink-news/eink.news](https://github.com/eink-
news/eink.news)

------
cobralibre
I had a lot of fun building a small app with Ratpack several months ago, but
its online manual is full of TODOs. If you're comfortable with Groovy or Java,
I'm sure they would welcome your contributions.

[https://ratpack.io/manual/current/](https://ratpack.io/manual/current/)

------
tuananh
Take a look at Kubernetes
[https://github.com/kubernetes/kubernetes.github.io/issues](https://github.com/kubernetes/kubernetes.github.io/issues)

------
doug1001
no idea there was such an academic specialisation (at least not with any
substantial focus on software documentation)

we try to hire folks having this domain interest and ideally with academic
qualification such as the OP describes, but _never_ had any success--always
been a priority, i suppose we just gave up after a while.

(some limited success cross-training black-box testers, but that's not a group
we want to cannibalize because those stars are hard to come by as it is)

------
oyebenny
Froxlor! It needs some bad!

------
osbh
www.opensourcebeehives.com

~~~
strokeroxy
Thank you! This looks like a really interesting project. I'd be happy to help
by contributing documentation.

